# Budget Shooting: 9mm or .45 caliber



## aljabar (Jul 1, 2006)

I have been shooting .45s and practicing hard. I know the cost of 9mm ammo is a lot less than .45. Do you all think it makes sense to buy a 9mm for practice shooting. Would using a 9mm improve my ability to shoot the .45 or would it actually hinder it?


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Reload. I have done it for 50 years and love it.


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Any Time*

9--45--38--??? AIR GUN--- shoot any time you get a chance--can't hurt--save money and have fun--reload anytime you get the chance---

+1 on the reload--love it

RJ


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Like they said, shoot as often as possible with the one you like (mostly) and reload if you can. Eventually you'll save a bundle if you shoot a lot.


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

*9mm-45*

Reload and more reload shoot what ever cal. you like and reload for it. been reloading for 41 yrs. enjoyed every min. + saving money.


----------



## aljabar (Jul 1, 2006)

*Roads*

Where is the best place to buy what's needed to reload? I've never done it so will need some kind of instruction/advice. Thanks.


----------



## Camo Cowboy (Jul 3, 2006)

*Here's some good info.*



aljabar said:


> Where is the best place to buy what's needed to reload? I've never done it so will need some kind of instruction/advice. Thanks.


Talk to a reloaders shop in your town also.

They'll hook ya up with some good equipment, Wooddogg.:mrgreen:

http://smith-wessonforum.com/eve/forums/a/frm/f/570103904


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think any kind of shooting will help ya 

Try to get the same style gun in 9mm - 9mm 1911. 9mm HK USP, etc. Whatever it is that U shoot in .45


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

aljabar, if your question is pointed towards me, you are asking the wrong guy! Why? I hardly need an excuse to buy a new handgun. Considering the price of Winchester White Box 9mms you can do a lot more shooting with a 9mm. See if you can find a Browning High-Power and you will have a great companion for your 1911. Regards, Richard


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

aljabar said:


> Where is the best place to buy what's needed to reload? I've never done it so will need some kind of instruction/advice. Thanks.


My advise, for what its worth. I would get a book on reloading and read it. You can search the Internet and get a lot of Info. on reloading. Before buying equipment, you need to understand the fundmentals of reloading, and know what type of press you want. Its not hard to learn to reload, but before trying there are things to learn. You can ask questions in the reloader sections of gun forums and get a lot of answers. To me, it is very rewarding after you learn how.
Good Luck


----------



## Thunderhawk (Jun 28, 2006)

Even in the calibers that don't save you too much reloading can be relaxing....


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

What he said.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

See, I am not interested in reloading - I've slowly gotten away from the 45 and have all 9mm. I can afford to go shoot every 2 weeks now. Much better


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

aljabar said:


> I have been shooting .45s and practicing hard. I know the cost of 9mm ammo is a lot less than .45. Do you all think it makes sense to buy a 9mm for practice shooting. Would using a 9mm improve my ability to shoot the .45 or would it actually hinder it?


If you handload you can shoot whatever you want. You'll be able to afford to shoot more which will help you get better and better. Handloading is a great hobby and a good way to afford more shooting. If you have any questions PM me. I'd be happy to help if I can.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

When I started shooting a box of factory ammo cost me between 3 and 4 hours of my living labor. There was no choice but to load my own. Even Surplus .45 cost 2 hr. of my living. There were no cheap 9mm. Reloading was the only way I could shoot centerfire ammo. I am fortunate that 40 years later I can buy a box of ammo for about a an hour of my labor. We now have factory white box and foreign ammo at even cheaper rates. The necessity of reloading is not as it was. There is a advantage to reloading. I particularily found that I was able to find a load for my .41 Mag. that was far superior to the available expensive M&P loading from Remington. I do believe that all careful shooting is helpful to our overall skill. There is no way that shooting 9mm will be harmful for a .45 carrier.


----------

